# المنتديات الأدبية > منتدى القصص والروايات >  >  قصة: (( مسير الأرواح في عالم البرزخ ))

## الأمل البعيد

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  
رأيت هذه القصة في احدى المنتديات المجاورة 
وحبيت انكم تشاركوني فائدتها



سوف اضع بين يديكم قصة ما سوف يجري في حال الأحتضار ومابعده من تشيع و برزخ والسؤال منكر ونكير و الخ.....
قصه طويلة جدا فسوف اطرح لكم كل يوم مقطع من هذا الرحلة الصعبة والشاقة مما فيها من خوف ورعب وطلاعه على اعماله على حقيقتها .
وارجو من يقرأ يتفاعل معي في ردوره حتى انا اتفاعل معكم وانا اقول قصه راعة جدا جدا 
كتاب " مسير الأرواح فيعالم البرزخ"
للكاتب " أصغر بهنمي "
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
بسم الله نبدأ 

الاحتضارمنذُ أيامعمّ الألمُ جسدي وأخذ يؤذيني .. وبدأت علامات الموت تدنو مني وحلّت بي حالةالاحتضار .
أداروا برجليَّ نحو القبلة .. وأحاط بي زوجتي وأبنائي وأقربائيوبعضُ أصدقائي .. ومنهم مَنْ ترقرقت دموع عينيه .. فأغمضتُ عينيّ بهدوء وغرقتُ فيبحر أفكاري .. وأخذتُ أفكر مع نفسي .. بمّ قضيتُ عمري .. ؟ .. ومنْ أين لملَمتُ أموالي .. ؟ – رغم قلّتها – وأين أنفقْتُها .. ؟ !!!
لقدْ كان التفكيربذلك يؤلمني كثيراً .. ومن شدّة القلق فتحتُ عيوني .الموت
............




(( خروج الروح من الجسد ))
في تلك الأثناء انتبهتُ إلىوجود شبحٍ طويل القامة يرتدي ثياباً بيضاء قد نشب يديه على أطراف أصابع قدميَّ وأخذيتجه نحو الأعلى من جسدي .. ولمْ أكن أشعر بالألم عندما كان عند قدميَّ لكن الألمأخذ يزداد كلّما أرتفع نحو الأعلى وكأنّ الألم بأجملهِ أخذ يتحرك إلى الأعلى من جسديحتى وصلت يديه إلى حلقومي .. حينها أصبح جسدي بلا شعور .. بيد أنّ رأسي أصبح ثقيلاًبحيث كنتُ أشعر بأنهُ سينفجر من شدة الضغط .. أو أنّ عينيَّ ستخرجان من حدقتيهما .

تقدّم عمّي الشيخ العجوز نحوي وقدْ امتلأت عيناهُ بالدموعوقال لي : يا ولدي اقرأ الشهادتين .. أناأقرأها وأنت رددها معي : أشهد أنّ لا إله إلا الله وأشهد أنّ محمداً رسولالله وأنّ علياً وليّ الله ...

لقدْ كنتُ أراه وأسمع صوته .. فتحركتْ شفتايببطء .. وما إن أردتُ التلّفظ بالشهادتين حتى أحاطت بي أشباح سوداء قبيحةوألحّوا عليَّ أن لا أنطق بالشهادتين .. لقدْ كنت سمعتُ بأنّالشياطين تحاول سلبَ إيمان المرء عندَ موته .. لكنني لمْ أكن أتصوّر أبداً أنهميفلحون في صدّي .ومرّة أخرى أدنى عمي وجههُ مني وتلّفظ بالشهادتين .. ولمّا أردتُ تحريك لسانيتحرّك الشياطين مرّة أخرى ولكن عنطريق التهديد في هذهِ المرّة .

لقد كانت لحظات عجيبة.. فمن ناحيةكان الذي يرتدي ثياباً بيضاء يمارسأعمالاً مدهشة .. ومن جهة ثانية ..كنتُ أواجه إصرارعمي على النطق بالشهادتين .. وثالثة محاولات الأشباح الخبيثة في سلب إيماني في آخرلحظات حياتي .

ثَقُل لساني وكأن شفتي قد خبطت مع بعضها .. لقد اعتراني العجز .. وكنتُ أريد الخلاص من هذا الوضع المؤلم ولكن كيف ..؟ !! وعنْ أي طريق ..؟ !! وبرواسطةمنْ ..؟

فيا ترى ماذا سيحدث هل سينطق بشهادتين ام لا

----------


## الأمل البعيد

((نطق شهدتين سبيل النجاة ))


!! 



في غضون ذلك التجاذب ظهرت من بعيد أنوارٌ ساطعة فقام الرجل ذوالثياب البيضاء إجلالاً لها فيما ولّت تلك الوجوه القبيحة هاربة .. ورغم عدم معرفتيفي تلك اللحظات لتلك الأنوار الطاهرة الفريدة لكنني عرفت فيما بعد أنهم الأئمةالأطهار { عليهم السلام } قدْ حضروني في اللحظاتالحساسةوببركة وجودهم أشرق وجهي وانفتح لساني فتحركت شفتيَّونطقتُ بالشهادتين

هنا امتدت يدُ ذلك الرجل ذي الثياب البيضاء لتمسح علىوجهي .. وشعرتُ بالاطمئنان بعد أن كنتُ أعاني شدة الألم والاضطراب .

لقدأصبحتُ وكأنني ألقيتُ الآلام والعذاب بأجمعهِ على كاهل أهل الدُنيا لأنني شعرتُبالاستقرار وكأنني لمْ أرَ حرية واستقرارا كالذي عشتهْ في ذلك اليوم فقدْ انفتحَلساني و ارحَ عقلي .

كنتُ أرى الجميع وأسمع أحاديثَهُم .. هُنا وقعت عينانعلى ذلك الرجل ذي الثياب البيضاءفسألتُهْ : منْ أنت ..؟!!وماذا تُريدُ مني ..؟!!فإنني أعرفُ كلّ الذين حولي إلاّ أنت .. ؟.!

فقال: كانَعليكَ أن تعرفني .. أنا ملكُ الموت .

فأضطْربتُلسماع أسمه و اهتز كياني .. فوقفتُ أمامهِ أتخّضعوقلت : السلامُ عليكَ يا ملكَ ربي فلطالما سمعتُ باسمك ومعذلك لمْ أستطع معرفتك حين الموت .. هل تريد الإذنَ مني كيْتقبِضَ روحي .. ؟ !!

فأجاب ملك الموت مبتسماً: إنني لا أحتاج إلى إذنِ من أيِّ أحد لأنتزعَ روحه من جسده .. وإذا ماتأملّت جيداً سترى أنّكَ قدْ ودّعتَ الحياةَ الفانية .. أنظر إلى جسدك قدْ بقيَ بينأهل الأرض !

فنظرتُ إلى الأسفل فأستحوذتْ عليَّ الدهشةوالحيرة .. إذْ إنّ جسدي مطروح على الأرض بلا حراك بينَ أقربائي ومعارفي .. فيما كانت زوجتي وأبنائي وكثيرٌ من الأقارب يحومون حولي وهمْ يبكون وترتفع صرخاتهمإلى عنان السماء وأخذَ آخرون بالشكوى والتساؤل : لقدْ تعّجلَ عليهِ الموت .. لماذا .. ؟ !!!

أخذتُ أفكر معنفسي : لِمَ ينوح هؤلاء .. ؟ !! ومِنْ أجل مَنْ .. ؟ !! أردتُ دعوتهمْ لإلتزام الهدوء .. وهل يكون ذلك .. ؟ !! .... 

صرختُ فيهم : أيّها الأعزاءإلتزموا الهدوء .. أما تريدون راحتي وإستقراري .. ؟!!فلماذا هذا التفّجع والحزن .. ؟ !!

بعدَالألم المضني أصبحتُ الآن في كامل الراحة والسعادة

إننيأخاطبكمْ أما تسمعون .. !! لِمَ هذا البكاء ..؟ !! مِمَّ عويلكمْ وبكاؤكمْ ..؟ !! نوّروا الدار بالدعاء وذكرالحق تعالى .

استمرّ عويل واستغاثة الحاضرين .. يعلو ويعلو .. هُنا سمعتُ صوت ملك الموت يقول : ما الذيدهى هؤلاء !! مِمَّ صراخهمْ وعويلهمْ !! ولِمَ هذهِ الشكوى والتفجّع !! لِمَ هذاالبكاء واللطم على الرؤوس !!أُقسمُ بالله أنني لمْ أرتكبْ ظُلماً بحقه .. فلقدْ نفد رزقه في هذهِ الدنيا .. 

ولوْ كنتمْ مكاني لقبضتُمْ روحي بأمر من الله .. أعلموا أنّ دوركمْ سيأتي يوماً ما .. وسأترددُّ على هذهِ الدار حتى لا أدع أحداًفيها .. إنّ عبادتي وطاعتي لله هي أن أقطع كلّ يوم وليلة أيدي الكثيرين عن هذهِالدنيا .

الناسُ متسمرون بعملهمْ لا يسمعون هذهِ الإنذارات .. تمنّيتُ لوْكنتُ سمعتُ هذهِ الإنذارات ولوْ مرّة واحدة في الحياة الدنيا كيْ تكون عبرةً لي .. لكن وااااحسرتاااه ثمّ وااااحسرتاااه !!

لفوني بقطعة قماش وبعدَ ساعة حملوني إلى المغتسل .. إنهُ مكانمعروف لديّ لطالما جئتُ هُنا لغسل أمواتنا .. وهُنا لفتَ انتباهي المُغّسل حيث كانيقّلبني كيف شاء ودون عناء – ونظراً لعنايتي بجسميفقدْ صرختُبالمغسِّل : تمّهل قليلاً !! إرفقْ بي !!

فقبللحظات خرجتْ الروح من هذهِ العروق فأضعفتها وأعجزتها ... لكنّهُ واصل عمله دون أدنىعناية بمطالبي المتكررة .

إنتهى الغُسل .. ثُمّلفوني بذلك الكفن الذي كنتُ قدْ اشتريتهُ بنفسي .. لقدْ كنتُ أفكر آنذاك بأنّ شراءالكفن إنما هو عملٌ روتيني .. ولكن ما أسرع أن لُفَّ جيدس بالبياض .. حقاً إنّالدنيا دار جَواز .

وعندَ سماعي لنداء الصلاة ... الصلاة ... الصلاة .. دخلني نوعٌ من الطمأنينة .

..................
التشييع
في يوم غد
ماذا سيرىوماذا سيفعل من هول المنظر وهو يرى نفسه محمول على الأكتاف .....؟؟؟

----------


## الأمل البعيد

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد 



........


التشيع



""أنا راحلٌ .. وثقوا أنكمْ ستلحقون بي .. ولا تـتصوروا أنّ الموت خُلق لغيركمْ .. عجباً لكمْ تشاهدون الموت ولا زِلتُمْغافلين ..!!! ""لما انتهت الصلاة حملوا جنازتي على أيديهم .. ومرة أخرى بعثتصرخات الشهادتين الطمأنينة في نفسي .. ولعلاقتي بجسدي أمسكتُ بأعلى الجنازة وأخذتُأسيرُ معها .
لقدْ كنتُ أعرف المشيعين جيداً .. مجموعة بقاعدة التابوت .. وأخرى تمشي خلفه .. كنتُ أسمع أصواتهم وأحاديثهم .. حتى إن باطن الكثير قدْ انكشفَلي .. من هُنا قدْ اعتراني السرور لحضور البعض .. فيما كان حضور آخرين يؤذيني حيثُكانت الرائحة الكريهة المنبعثة منهم تعّذبني ..



كنتُ أرى بعضهُمْ على هيئة قردة فيحين كنتُ أحسبهم في الدنيا من الصالحين .. من جانب آخر نظرتُ إلى أحد معارفي فداعبتروحي رائحة العطر المنبعثة منه .. وقدْ كنتُ في الدنيا لا أكنُّ لهُ الاحترام وذلكللبساطة الطاغية على ظاهره .. وربّما أسقطته في عيني غيبة الآخرين له .. و و .. 



كان التابوت يسير مرفوعاً على أكتاف أصدقائي وكنتُ أرافقهم والقلق منالمستقبل يهيمنُ عليَّ .باب الولايةكنت أشعر بأنني أسير بخفة أكثر من السابق ، وكأنني أريدالتحليق وأصل وادي السلام خلال لحظة واحدة ، نظرت إلى الأعلى فلم أجد أثرا للنار ،لكن طبقات خفيفة من الدخان كانت تلوح في الأفق لكنها كانت في طريقها إلى الزوالبإطلالة نور أبيض بهيج ، وكانت تطل علينا بين الحين والآخر أشجار خضراء زاهية ، كنانطوي طريقنا بسرعة فائقة وقليلا ما كنا ننتبه إلى ما يدور حولنا . 
كنانواصل مسيرنا وإذا بنا نلمح عن بعد بابا يحتشد عندها قوم وقفوا ينتظرون ويحرسهاملائكة شداد أقوياء . وقفت عند الباب دون اختيار وأخذت أراقب الحراس والحشودالواقفة ، وبين الحين والآخر يسلم بعض الناس أوراقا خضراء للحراس فيعبرون من الباب،فأدرت عيني نحو ( حسن ) الذي كانواقفا خلفي ويراقب تصرفاتي،فسألته : ما الذي يحدث هنا ؟أجابني : هذا خط السعادة فهو آخر نقطة من برهوت . ثم واصل كلامهبنبرة خاصة : هنا باب الولاية فمن عبرها نال السعادة الأبدية. قلت : وماذا تعني بابالولاية ؟قال: لا يدخل وادي السلام إلا منتعلق قلبه في الدنيا بمحبة علي ( عليه السلام ) وآلالنبي( صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم ) . فيمنح مثل هؤلاءبطاقة الولاية ليعبروا من هذا الباب بيسر ويقتربوا من أبواب وادي السلام . 







سررت كثيرا لسماعي اسم وادي السلام، لكننيسرعان ما أخذت أفكر ببطاقة الولاية فتوجهت مرعوبا مضطربا إلى ( حسن ) وقلت له : لقد كنت فيالدنيا محبا ومواليا لأهل البيت (عليهم السلام) لكنني لا أمتلك بطاقة الولاية، فأشار بيده إلى يمين الباب




وقال : اذهب إلى تلك الخيمةالخضراء،فتوجهت إليها على عجل ، فوجدت فيها رجلايرتدي ثيابا بيضاء حسن الوجه وقد جلس في زاوية منها ويتحدث مع أحد البرزخين ، وكأنذلك الشخص كان محروما من بطاقة العبور وهو الآن يتوسل للحصول عليها . 



قال الرجل ذو الثياب البيضاء لذلك البرزخي : كما قلت لك عليك العودة إلى وادي الشفاعة عسى أن يدركك الفرج وإلا فإن مشكلتك أنتوالواقفين في الخارج لا تحل هنا . 




غادر البرزخي الخيمةمهموما، فدخلت وألقيت السلام ثم جلست أمام ذلك الرجل العظيم ، فرد عليالسلام ، وقبل أن أبوح بطلبتي تصفح دفترا كان أمامه ، وكانت رجلاي ويداي ترتجفان.






*غدا في الموعد*




*ماذا سيحث هل سيعطيه البطاقة أم لا*

----------


## الأمل البعيد

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 
*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد* 
*السلام عليكم.......كل عام وانتم بخير* 


...........................



فدخلت وألقيت السلام ثم جلست أمام ذلك الرجل العظيم ، فرد عليالسلام ، وقبل أن أبوح بطلبتي تصفح دفترا كان أمامه ، وكانت رجلاي ويداي ترتجفان 







ولكن لم يطل بي المقام حتى امتدت يده نحوي وهي تحمل بطاقة خضراء ،ولما سلمني إياها تبسم بوجهي وقال : لقد بلغت السعادة فهنيئالك . 

وهكذا مررنا من باب الولاية وخلّفنا وراءنا المأمورينومن لا ولاية لهم . 




أبواب وادي السلامألقيت ببصري إلى الأعلى . لا أثر للدخان والنيران ، وكل ما في الأجواء نور ، كلما تقدمنا إلى الأمام كانايزدادا توهجا ، الأرض مستقيمة والخضرة و اللطافة تشاهد في كل الأرجاء ، والفرح سلبمني الاستقرار، حتى ( حسن ) فقد شاهدته مسرورا بحيثلم أراه أبدا قد غرق بمثل هذا السرور والفرح قبل ذلك ، ودون وعي مني تقدمت ( حسن ) وأخذت أواصل طريقي مهرولا . 


ابتعدنا قليلا عنباب الولاية فانشطر الطريق إلى ثمانية فروع ، لم أعرف ماذا أصنع ، وبأي اتجاه أسير، توقفت حتى وصل ( حسن ) فاستفسرت عن مصيري ،وضع ( حسن ) يده على كتفي وقال: للجنة في يومالقيامة ثمانية أبوابواحدة للنبيين والصديقينوواحدة للشهداء والصالحين،وواحدةللمسلمين من لم يضمروا العداء لآل البيت ( عليهمالسلام ) وخمسة أبواب للشيعة وأتباع أهل البيت ( عليهم السلام ) ،ووادي السلام صورةمصغرة للجنة ونفحة منها . 
ثم أشار إلى أحد الطرقوقال : هذا هو طريقنا عجّل وتعال معي . 



لم نتقدم شيئا فهب نسيم لطيففعمّ الأجواء عطر دفعني لأن أقف وأتنسم عبائره دون وعي مني ، نظرت إلى وجه ( حسن ) الجميل الباسم قد تسمّر في وجهي ،فسألته : ما الأمر ؟ ولماذا تنظر إلي هكذا ؟أجابني مسرورا : هذا عطر الجنة قد هبّ من وادي السلام وهودليل على اقترابنا من المقصد وعليّ الذهاب الآن ، فاختفت البسمة عن ملامحيفسألته مضطربا: إلى أين تريد الذهاب ؟ ألم يكنالقرار أن نكون معا إلى الأبد ؟فتبسم ( حسن ) وقال: لا تخف لن أفترقعنك أبدا ولكن لابد من أن أذهب أمامك إلى وادي السلام لكي أهيئ دار السلام التيخصصت لك . 



فسألته مسرورا : وأين هيدار السلام ؟فأجاب : لكل مؤمن مستقرآمن واستقرار في وادي السلام تسمى دار السلام . 
عمر فؤادي بالفرح وتفتحت شفتايببسمة غامرة ،ثم سألته : ما الذي عليّ أنأصنعه بانتظارك ؟قال وهو يسير: واصلطريقك بتؤدة فإذا ما وصلت الباب ستجدني هناك . 
سار ( حسن ) مسرعا وواصلت طريقي بنفس الاتجاه حتى لا ح أمامي منبعيد باب وادي السلام ، ضاعفت من سرعتي وكلما تقدمت إلى الأمام كنت أشاهد البابيكبر أمامي ، وشيئا فشيئا كانت تبدو بالأفق أشجارا خضراء على جوانب الباب ، فقدتُصبري فأخذت أسير راكضا ، في تلك الأثناء شاهدت ملائكة يحلقون باتجاهي فتوقفت إجلالالهم ، ولما أصبحوا فوق رأسي قالوا معا : السلام عليك أيها العبد الصالح ، طوبى لكالجنة والسعادة ،فرددت عليهم قائلا:الحمد لله الذي لم يحرمني الجنة . 



ودعني الملائكةوذهبوا ، عرفت أنني اقتربت من مقصدي ، أخذت أركض بسرعة حتى وجدت نفسي عند بابالسعادة والرفاه أي وادي السلام .




...........................
غدا في الموعد 


مع حفل الاستقبال في وادي السلام

----------


## الأمل البعيد

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

*اللهم صلِِّ على محمد وآل محمد*
...........


حفل الاستقبال

عندما وقع بصري على الأوضاعداخل وداي السلام بهت وتسمرت في مكاني وتملكتني الدهشة لرؤية تلك المناظر الجميلةالتي لا يمكن تصديقها . لم أدرِ كم قضيت وأنا على تلك الحال حتى شعرت أن هناكمن يهز كتفي ، 


فتحت عينيّ فإذا بي أشاهد وجه ( حسن ) الباسم ، فأحسست بالراحة لرؤيته مرة ثانية إلىجانبي فاحتضنته ، وفي تلك الأثناء همس ( حسن ) في أذني : لقد جاء بعض المؤمنين لاستقبالك ، تأملت قليلا وإذا بزمرة من المؤمنين


وقفوا أمامي مبتسمين ، تركت ( حسن ) وتوجهتنحوهم بهدوء ، ولما وصلت عندهم رحبوا بي جميعا ، وبدوري سلمت عليهم واحتضنتهم واحداواحدا . 



ثم سألني أحد المؤمنين عن أخيه،فقلتله : إنه لم يزل يزرع في مزرعة الدنيا ،وسألني آخر عن أحد الأشخاصفأجبته : لقد رحل عن الدنيا قبل مجيئي إلى البرزخ بسنواتفأطرق السائلبرأسهوقال : أعانه الله ،فسألته بعجب : ماالذي حصل ؟
قال : إنه لم يأت إلى هنا لحد الآن . إذ ذاك فهمت أنهمازال ممتحنا في وسط الطريق أو استقر في وادي العذاب . ثم تقدم أحدالمؤمنين نحوي مستفسرا عن أحد الطواغيت في الدنيافأجبته: للأسف إنه لم يزل حيا ويواصل طغيانه ،فقال لي : لا تأسف إذ أن الله لا يمد الكافرين والظالمينخيرا لأنفسهم بل ليرتكبوا المزيد من الخطايا فينالهم العذاب الأليم في الآخرة . 

انتهى حفل الاستقبال بعد أن آنست بهم ولم أشأ تفرقهمعني . وقد شعر ( حسن ) بما يدور فيداخليفقال لي : لا تقلق فإنك ستلتقي بهم وبسائرالمؤمنين الذين يلتقون ببعضهم البعض بين فترة وأخرى ، ومدة كل لقاء تتبع درجةالملاقي والملاقى ،ثم سحبني من يدي وقال: هيا بنافقد أعددت لك مستقرك . 


ونحن نسير كنت أشاهد أهل وادي السلام زرافات زرافاتجاؤوا للقاء بعضهم البعض وقد تحلقوا حلقات حلقات فيتحادثون فيما بينهم تغمرهمالفرحة والسعادة والابتسامة تعلو وجوههم . 

كان التابوت يسير مرفوعاً علىأكتاف أصدقائي وكنتُ أرافقهم والقلق من المستقبل يهيمنُ عليَّ.

وفي الوقتالذي كانت ألسنة الكثير من المشيعين تترنم بنداء "لا إله إلاالله: .. كان إثنان من أصدقائي يتهامسان فيما بينهما فدنوتُ منهما وأنصتُّلحديثهما .. 

وااااعجباً !!متى تستيقظان من غفلتكما !!أتتحدثان عن معاملة وصكوك مرفوضةوأرباح و ... !! كان من الأفضل أن تفكرا في هذهِ اللحظات بآخرتكما .. بذلك اليوم الذي سيحلُّ عليكما وينقضُّ عليكما الموت !!إذْستنقطعُ أيديكما عن الأرض والسماء وتغلق صحيفة أعمالكما وتطلبان الفرصة مثلي .. حينها لن تحصلا على الإذن بالعودة وستعضان على أيديالندامة : يا ليتنا قدْ فكّرنا بهذهِ الدنيا الباقية في تلك الدنيا الزائلة .

أيّها الأصدقاء !!إنني أدعو لكمْ أن تعمّردنياكمْ وتكون آخرتكم أكثر عمراناً .. ولكن أقسمُ عليكم بالله أن تستيقظوا منغفلتكمْ وفكّروا جيداً .. وإذا لمْ تفكروا بي ففكروا بآخرتكمْ على أقلِّ تقدير .. فكروا بذلك اليوم حيث ستلحقون بي .. أمضوا هذِ اللحظات بذكر الموت .. فإذا لمْتفكروا بالموت هُنا.. فأين يتعودون إلى أنفسكمْ !! كأنّ الموت لمْ يُخلق لكمْ!! 

عجباً .. ثمّ عجباً لكمْ تنظرون إلى الموتولا زلتثمْ غافلين .

وهُنا توّجهتُ إلى أهليوعيالي قائلاً :

أيّها الأعزاء !! لاتغرّنّكمْ الدنيا كما غرّتني .. لقدْ أجبرتُموني على جمع الأموال التي لذاتها لكمْوتبعاتها عليَّ" .





وصل المشيعون إلى المقبرة .. وعند مشاهدتي لها استحوّذ علىفؤادي الغم .. مرّوا على العديد من القبور حتى بانت حفرةٌ من بعيد فهيْمنَ عليَّالاضطراب والرعب .بقيتُ مسافة حتى قبري فوضعوا جنازتي على الأرض .. استرحتُقليلاً .. وبعدَ قليل رفعوا التابوت ثانية وساروا بهِ قليلاً .. ثُمّ وضعوهُ علىالأرض ثُمّ رفعوه ساروا بهِ وحطّوا به على مقربة من القبر .. ألقيتُ بنظرة إلى داخلالقبر
..........




في غدا ترقبوا 
ما سيحدث في القبر هل سيأتي الشياطين مرة ثانية

----------


## الأمل البعيد

.الــــــقـبــــر.. ألقيتُ بنظرة إلى داخلالقبر
فأنتابني الرعب مرذة أخرى .رفعَتْ مجموعة منهمجنازتي من التابوت وما إن أدخلوا رأسي في القبر تصوّرتُ من شدة الخوف والرهبة كأننيهويْتُ من السماء إلى الأرض .. وحينما كانوا يُدخلون الجسد إلى اللحد ألقيتُمن خارج القبر بنظرة إلى جسدي وأخرى وجهتُها إلى الناس ..فأقتربَ أحدهم من جسدي منادياً بإسمي .. فدنوتُ منه وأستمعتُ لكلامه فقدْكان مشغولاً بالتلقين .

كنتُ أسمع كل ما يقول وأرددٌمعه .. ما أروعه فقدْ كان يتلّفظ بروية وطراوة .. وما إن مضتْ لحظات حتىبدأوا بوضع الصخور فوق اللحد فشعرتُ بالأذى والأسى لأنهّم سجناو جسدي تحتَ التراب .

تأملتُ مع نفسي من الأفضل أن أنسحبَ ولا أدخل القبرمع الجسد .. ولكن لشدّة تعلقي بالجسد جئتُ إلى جانب الجنازة .. وفي طرفة عينبدأت الأيدي تهيل التراب على الجسد .

...::: حلَّ أوانالغربة :::...

انتابني السرور لكثرة الذين جاؤوالمواراة جثماني الثرى .. وشعرتُ بالمتعة لحضورهم وتلاوتهم للقرآن والصلواتعلى النبي وآله . ثمّ أخذ الحارون بالإنصراف شيئاً فشيئاً ولمْ يبقَ منهم إلا نفرٌيُقّدرون بعدد الأصابع .. ولكنْ لمْ يمضِ من الوقت إلا القليلحتى تركوني وحيداً – وهذا ما لَمْ أُصدّقه – ربّما لا تتصورون ما جرى عليَّفي تلكَ اللحظات ..فلمْ أكُ أتوقع منهمْ هذا الجفاء .. أولادي .. بناتي .. زوجتيوكذلكأصدقائي المقرّبينالذين لمْ أبخل عليْهم بالموّدة .. لكنّهم سرعان ما أنصرفواوتركوني وحيداً !! وددتُ لوْ أصرخ فيهم :

" أينَتذهبون!!ابقوا معي .. لاتتركوني وحيداً" ..

في تلكَ الأثناء سمعتُمنادياً ينادي في الناس : توالدوا للموت .. واجمعوا للفناء .. وابنوا للخراب .. ولكن للأسف فقدْ كانوا في وادٍ آخر محرومين من الإستماع لهذا النداء .. ولماعرفتُ أنّ الناس قد خرجوا من المقبرة ناديْتُهم : إذهبوا .. ولكنْ إعلموا بأنكمستنزلون التراب يوماً صدّقتُم أمْ لم تصدقوا .. شئتُمْ أمْ أبيْتُم .. إعلموافوالله لا يُؤخر الأجل .بعدَ كلّ ذلك الصراخوالعويلرجعتُ إلى نفسي فوجدتُ أنّ كلّ ما بقيَ لي هو قبرٌ مظلم موحش مهوليثير الغموم .. فأستحوذتْ عليَّ الرهبة .. أخذتُ أفكر مع نفسي : وكأنهم قد قذفوا فيفؤادي كلّ ما في افئدة الأرض من غموم وكلّ ما في الدنيا من قلق .. وأنهُ غَمء ورُعبلو نزل على بدن الإنسان لأهلكه .. ونتيجة لذلك الضغط النفسيبكيتُ وسالت دموعي ساعات وساعات .

أخذتُ أتذكرأعمالي فأدركتُ قلّة بضاعتي .. فتمنّيتُ لوْ عدتُ مع الذين كانوا قد اجتمعواعلى قبري .. كيْ أقضي عمري بالعبادة وإحياء الليل والأعمال الصالحة وأنفق ما كنتُجمعته خلال السنوات الأخيرة من عمري على الفقراء .. ليتني...ليتني .!!

...::: جاء رومان :::...

وأنا غارقٌ فيبحر أفكاري ارتفع صوت من يسار القبر : إنّك تتمنى العودة عبثاً .. فقدْأُغلقت صفيحة حياتك !! فرعبتُ لذلك الصوت في تلك الظلمةوكأنّ أحداً قد دخل القبر .. فسألته بصوتٍ مهزوز :


*في غدا ترقبوا*
*ماذا سيسأل ومن هو رومان* 
*ومساءلة القبر*

----------


## سوبر ستار العشق

موضوع رائع
جزاك الله الف الف خير
اعجبني ماانقلته 
اكملي اخيتي
فانا بانتظارك
وفقك الله لكل خير
اختك.. ام شووق

----------


## الأمل البعيد

شكرا للمرووور خيه 
بارك الله فيك
تحياتي

----------


## الأمل البعيد

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد  


مشكور اخواني واخواتي على التشجيع 
مشكور اخي اسياد على الكلمات الجميلة والرائعة والرنانه  

................. 


...::: جاء رومان :::...

وأنا غارقٌ فيبحر أفكاري ارتفع صوت من يسار القبر : إنّك تتمنى العودة عبثاً .. فقدْأُغلقت صفيحة حياتك !! فرعبتُ لذلك الصوت في تلك الظلمةوكأنّ أحداً قد دخل القبر ..فسألته بصوتٍ مهزوز :


*من أنت** !!**فأجاب** :**أنا**رومان من ملائكة الله** .**قلتُ** :* *لعلّك عرفتَ ما يدورُ بذهني** !!**قال** :* *نعم** .*



*قلت** :* *اقسمُ لو تركتني أعود إلى ذلك العالم لنْ أعصي الله**أبداً وأعمل على كسب رضاه .. اليوم حيث انصرف عني كلّ من أعرفهم بلْ وحتى أفراد**أسرتي وتركوني .. أدركتُ غدر الدنيا** ..* *فأطمئن إذا رجعت إلى**الدنيا لنْ أغفل لحظة واحدة عن طاعة خالقي وعبادته** !!*



*قال** :* *إنّها كلمة أنتَ قائلها .. لكن إعلم أنّ الواقع غير ما**تتمناه فلا بدّ أن تمكث في البرزخ من الآن وحتى قيام الساعة** .*


*بعد ذلك باشر**بإحصاء أعمالي الصالحة والطالحة تلك الأعمال التي ارتكبتها طيلة حياتي وسجّلها**الكرام الكاتبين** .**عجبا ً لها من صحيفة تضم حتى أصغر أعمالي صالحها وقبيحها** ,* *وفي تلك اللحظات شاهدت أعمالي أمام عيني** .*




كنت أفكر بثقل أعمالي وخفتها فبادر ((رومان)) إلى تعليق صحيفة أعمالي في رقبتيبحيث شعرت وكأن جبال الدنيا كلها علِّقت في عنقي. 



*ولما أردت أن سأله عن السبب في ذلك** ,* *قال** :* *كلُّ إنسان يطوّق بأعماله**.*


*قلت** :* *وإلى متى يجب أن أتحمل ثقل هذا**الطوق؟**قال**:* *لا**تقلق** ,* *بعد ذهابي سيأتي منكر ونكير للمساءلة ثم تزول هذه المشكلة**عنك**.**قال**رومان ذلك وانصرف**.*



*::* *مساءلة القبر**::*



*لم**يمض الكثير من الوقت على انصراف رومان تناهت إلى أسماعي أصوات غريبة عجيبة** .* *وأخذت الأصوات تقترب أكثر فأكثر ويزداد فيَّ الرعب والرهبة , حتى وقف أمام عيني**شبحان ضخمان مذهلان وبلغ اضطرابي ذروته لمّا شاهدت في يد كلٍّ منهما عموداً ضخماً**من حديد يعجز من في الدنيا عن تحريكه**,* *ثم فهمت أنهما نكير**ومنكر**.*


*فتقدم أحدهما مني**فصاح صيحة لو سمعها**أهل الدنيا لماتوا** .**وتصورت أن أمري قد انتهى** .* *وبعد**لحظات تكلّما وباشرا بالسؤال** :**مَنْ ربك؟ مَنْ نبيك؟مَن**إمامك ؟**فتلكأ لساني لشدة الخوف والرعب , وتوقف عقلي , بالرغم من أن فهمي**وعقلي ازداد عمّا هو في الدنيا مئات المرات لكنه قصر هنا ...*


*كنت أعلم بنزول**أعمدتهم على رأسي إنْ لم أجبهم** ,* *ما عساني فاعلٌ؟**أطرقت**برأسي وأخذت بالبكاء وتهيأت لنزول الضربة** .**في تلك اللحظات حيث كنت أتصور أن كل**شيء قد انتهى , تعلق فؤادي برحمة الله سبحانه و شفاعة المعصومين**{* *عليهم السلام** } ,*




*فأخذت أردد** :* *يا أفضل خلق الله وعباده , لقد كنت طيلة عمري أطلب**منكم أن تدركوني عندما أحلُّ في قبري , وليس من كرمكم التخلي عني في هذا الحال**!* *هنا ارتفعت أصوات أولئك بالسؤال** .* *ولم يمض إلاّ**قليلاً من الوقت حتى استنار قبري , وأصبح نكير ومنكر أكثر شفقة فسُرَّ قلبي واطمئن**روحي وانفتح لساني** ,* *فأجبتهم بشجاعة وصوت عالِ الله**ربي ومحمد نبيي , وعلي وأولاده أئمتي , والقرآن كتابي , والكعبة قبلتي ... الخ**,* *ولقد وددت لو أعادوا السؤال كي أجيبهم بكل قوة** .**وفي الوقت الذي بدا**نكير ومنكر رضيا فتحا من تحت قدميَّ بابا ً إلى جهنم**وقالا** :* *لولا أنك قد أحسنت الجواب**لكان مستقرك هناك*


*.* *ثم أغلقوا تلك الباب وفتحوا من أعلى رأسي بابا أطلَّت**على الجنة فبشروني بالسعادة . ومع هبوب نسيم الجنة امتلأ قبري بالنور واتسع لحدي**واسترحت قليلاً** .**وهنا انتابتني حالة من السرور**العارم والسعادة لخلاصي من ضيق القبر وظلمته** .* 



*::* 


*الحضور عند الغربة** ::* 

*لم يستمر**سروري لظفري في أول اختبار وسرعان مازال , وبزواله أدخل فيَّ حالة من الشعور بالضيق**والغربة فأخذت أفكر مع نفسي** :* *لقد كان لي في الدنيا الكثير من الأصدقاء**والمعارف والأقارب , وكانت لي بهم علاقات طيبة وحميمة , بين أن يدي أصبحت صفرا**ًمنهم** .*
*يا الهي** !* *كيف أتحمل الغربة**في هذه اللحظات العصيبة القاسية ؟ ! وهل سيستمر همُّ الغربة مسيطرا ً عليَّ في هذا**العالم ؟**أطرقت برأسي وأخذت أبكي دون اختيار مني , وما هي إلا لحظات**حتى تناهى إلى مشامّيِ عطرٌ طيب للغاية , وأخذ يزداد ويزداد** .**وفي الوقت الذي**كان كتابي يثقل كاهلي رفعت رأسي بصعوبة فشاهدت رجلا يقف أمامي فأدهشني وجوده , لقد**كان شابا ًحسن الوجه طيب الأخلاق , فمسحَ الدموع من عينيَّ* 


*يتبع>>*

----------


## الأمل البعيد

بيده وابتسم لي* .*
*فبادرت بالسلام تعبيرا ًعن تأدبي أمامه**وجلست على**ركبتيَّ أنظر مدهوشا ًإلى عينيه وأردد**:* *تبارك الله أحسن**الخالقين**.* *ثم سألته**بصوت واضح** :* *مَنْ أنت حتى جئت تسلّيني وتصحبني في هذه اللحظات المليئة بالغربة**والاضطراب ؟**فأجاب مبتسما**ً : لست**غريبا ً** ,* *وهذه الديار تعرفني حيث أكون ورفيقا ً**ومؤنسا ً في هذه الطريق الخطير** .**قلت** :* *انه**الفلاح**,* *ولكن منْ أنت؟**لا شك**أنك غريب على أهل ذلك العالم , فلم أرَ مثلك جمالا ً مدى حياتي**.**فقال**ولم تزل تلك الابتسامة مطبوعة على شفتيه**:* *الحق معك أن لا تعرفني** !* *فلقد كنت في ذلك العالم قليلا ًما تهتم بي** .* *فأنا**ثمرة أعمالك الصالحة وها أنت تراني بهذه الهيئة** .**اسمي** ((* *حَسَنٌ**))* *وأنا الذي آخذ بيدك في هذا الطريق الخطر** .*



*ترقبوا* 
*مع* *حضور الذنب*

----------


## bigbin

الله يعطيج العافيه على هالموضوع الحلو..

وبنتظارالتكمله وحضور الذنب..


ومشكوره أختي...

----------


## الأمل البعيد

شكرا للمرور
تحياتي

----------


## لحن الخلود

اختي الاملل البعيد الله يعطيك العافية على الموضوع 
وجزاك الله الف خير

----------

